# My first wedding



## woojiebear (Jul 8, 2009)

...as an assistant shooter
i was pretty nervous and suddenly felt like i had never touched my camera in my life! when i got there the photog told me he has never used any of an assistant's photos...
but.... he text me the other day to say he used 60 of my images!! that was encouraging at least!
here are a few...


1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16






17


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice job! It looks like it was a fun wedding too 
I just did my first assist a few weeks ago and I know what you mean about feeling like you don't know how to use your camera all of a sudden!  I was a wreck! 

But, the photographer used 60 of my pics too actually  I'm shooting with her again this Saturday.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice job!  The pics really came out nice.

There are a few odds and ends that should be fixed up, mainly composition things.  I would think that once you get over your nerves, these things will become more aparent when you are shooting

#3, you cut off one guy's shoot
#7, the spatula serving thing is a bit distracting at the bottom of the image (I thikn thats what it is, the reflective triangular thing)

The groom looks like he over tanned or something in the last image, his skin tone is weird.  Might be natural, I dunno.

I really love the second pic of the kid holding the rose.  Awesome capture.  Not something that would make it into an album, but its a really nice picture!


----------



## woojiebear (Jul 8, 2009)

thank you both very much!

funny that we both had 60 keepers lyncca  good luck saturday!!
hopefully i can book another one again soon! the practive and experience was worth so much!

yes i agree with you biwtwinky...i didn't even notice the little spatula thingy below the cake..might have been able to take it out even :S next time..haha
and ya...the shoe, i did indeed cut it off :S 
his skin tone is actually naturally like that, it looks dark in all the photos.
and....the photos of the kid with the rose is actually one my fave shots from the whole day. altho i wish i could have controlled the dof more with his tie.

thank you again


----------



## photographyfanatic (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh I just love number 2! But  his face is tooo cut off for me. He should be framed more to the left in my opinion. On the rest of the set I love the colors, sharpness and saturation. Nice job.


----------



## lotsoflove (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the BW images!  Good job!


----------



## doogan (Jul 17, 2009)

Darn good job I'd say. I especially like #3.
You've captured a lot of joy and laughter
that certainly looks unposed which I'm sure
it was. 

-Bob
___________________________________

Child Photography


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 17, 2009)

Have to admit those are some great wedding shots. Great job


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jul 20, 2009)

First wedding as an assistant shooter - bravo


----------



## CustomMinds (Jul 21, 2009)

great photos!  i am glad no one fell off into the water!!


----------



## Big (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Trvn (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome pics!

I really like the b&W's.
Especially the cake cutting picture.

Mind if i ask what gear you use?
Im aspiring to to the same thing hopefully i can do half as good as you lol


----------



## Taaron (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job ... I like # 2 and 3 ... 3 looks like an album cover


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

I looked at the first several and scrolled through (glanced at) most of the rest for time's sake, but it looks like a good set of photos. The cake photo could've used a diffuser and reflector, though.

I have to say, I love the bride's gown!!!  And her fingernails!!!!!   (Though I don't like the look of the "missing fingers" in that photo....) And the bride-and-groom balloons in the background of one photo - how cute!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jul 27, 2009)

The lighting, focus, and smile on the bride in #1 are soo perfect.  It's too bad the groom looks like a goon with his eyes closed.  It sucks when that happens...


----------



## woojiebear (Jul 31, 2009)

LOL great comments

thanx so much everyone for your feedback


----------



## snowdog (Aug 17, 2009)

really nice shots. I love the composition and colors in all of them.

Vogue Studio - fotografie de studio, moda si evenimente


----------



## knowles101 (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW great shots. Im new to the board, was there much post editing in your pictures?


----------



## Nolan (Aug 23, 2009)

These are spectacular. I am sure the bride and groom are ecstatic over your fine photography.


----------



## BibleArt (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome shots! You did a great job capturing the fun and celebration of the occassion! :thumbup:


----------



## o_O (Sep 2, 2009)

Your first is better than a lot of people 20th!
Good job, enjoy the mayhem of life as a wedding photographer!


----------

